# Berlin International Film Scoring Competition 2019



## Leandro Gardini (Oct 15, 2018)

Check this, the registration for the second edition of Berlin International Film Scoring Competition has just been opened.

https://www.bifsc.org/

I've made part of the first edition and they are awesome!


----------

